# Small feet problems



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Women's boots generally are more narrow and have a lower boot leg than men's boots. But sure an option to try if a women's model fits your feet. The Salomon and K2 I tried were rather on the wider side.

UK 4.5 would confer to a 24 mondo size (measure your bare foot to be completely sure - mondo size is the foot length in cm.) Deeluxe make men's boots in sizes down to 24 mondo.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Kingston said:


> I have freakishly small feet I was shocked when I relised I wasn't a UK size 6, and am a UK 4.5, I've never had any real problems wearing the size I wore before in trainers so that got me thinking maybe I have a wide foot?


I still don't get why you don't just get boots that are the size your feet are? UK 4.5 is about US size 5 right? I think I have 3 or 4 pairs of them on a shelf in my basement from outfitting my kids back in the day. Boots that size aren't that tough to find. ?? Different brands fit a bit differently, including wide, and I'm sure you can find something. ??


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

32s carry size 5 as well but they sell out quick so not sure if you will exactly kind of boot that you like.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Kingston,

The best way to start is to get all of your details.

Would you mind posting up your barefoot measurements and some photos? 

Some great examples in this thread:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

If the sizes of my feet differ by 0.5cm, should i buy boots the size of the larger foot or the smaller one?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> If the sizes of my feet differ by 0.5cm, should i buy boots the size of the larger foot or the smaller one?


Hi Kusanagi,

What are your barefoot measurements? Length and width please


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kusanagi,
> 
> What are your barefoot measurements? Length and width please



left = 24.5cm length, 9.25cm width
right= 25cm length, 9.25cm width


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> left = 24.5cm length, 9.25cm width
> right= 25cm length, 9.25cm width


Got it. Your width is a normal D in your size. Your foot sizes convert to 6.5 and 7 in snowboard boots. The safe bet is to go with the larger of the two sizes .


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Your width is a normal D in your size. Your foot sizes convert to 6.5 and 7 in snowboard boots. The safe bet is to go with the larger of the two sizes .


thanks!
Would there be a sizing chart showing different foot lengths and their respective widths C/D/E? 

And what should I do in extra if I have almost no arch on both of my feet?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> thanks!
> Would there be a sizing chart showing different foot lengths and their respective widths C/D/E?
> 
> And what should I do in extra if I have almost no arch on both of my feet?


Here you go. Keep in mind that ABC widths are based on Brannock shoe size not Mondo.










I think that you will find that when your foot is placed on an insert that was designed for your foot length (and therefore the insert arch matches up more correctly with your foot arch) things will be a lot better for you. If a custom footbed is still required then you can always pursue that. 

One of the most significant problems with wearing boots that are too large is that the structures of the boot do not match up with the structures of your foot and cannot perform as intended.


----------

